# idf rear bag brackets vs dcups (mk4)



## patrickgti (Oct 30, 2008)

whats bolt on direct whats not.. 
whats best.. i have the old bouble bellow airlift rear bags (similar too ss5)


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

I just did the IDFs in my buddy's 20th, directly bolted in the bag still hit the beam. Now he may have had RE-5s and I can't remember if the diameters are the same. But I had to cut the nipple off and off center the bag the same way we generally do d-cup setups


----------



## patrickgti (Oct 30, 2008)

I'd rather not deal with cutting anything. I believe the new dcups are supposed to be direct bolt on.. Anyone know if my old style airlift double bellows will work all the same


----------



## patrickgti (Oct 30, 2008)

Bump


----------



## 01Jetta20VT (Jul 4, 2007)

You dont need to cut the nipple off with the IDF brackets. Everything is bolt on, however there is some trimming of the spring pocket needed. I have installed ss6 bags with them already and had no issues.

-Brandon


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

I started with dcups, and swapped over to IDF Brackets. 

I didn't have to cut anything, just heated up the beam and did a little hammering out to make a little more clearance for my SS-5's. 

I'm way happier with the IDF brackets compared to the dcups. they allow you to go lower, and come with everything needed to attach the top of the back to the car, so you dont run the risk of the bag slipping out of place, and you dont have to cut off the nipple to thread the top of the dcup in place.


----------



## mk2xflow (Jan 2, 2004)

01Jetta20VT said:


> You dont need to cut the nipple off with the IDF brackets. Everything is bolt on, however there is some trimming of the spring pocket needed. I have installed ss6 bags with them already and had no issues.
> 
> -Brandon


 this :thumbup:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

I used the IDF brackets as well with the SS-5s. 

Positives - 

- The brackets bolt right on.
- You dont have to cut anything.
- Everything is really adjustable and liens up pretty well.

Negatives - 

- the rivnuts SUCK with the kit. Both sides pulled out after installing them. We resolve this issue by welding a collared nut into the nipple to replace the junk rivnut
- the bags do hit the spring cut and it needs trimmed.
- the driver bag comes really close to the stock exhaust.

Not sure if the last 2 issues are because of the RE-5s size or the brackets.


----------



## 01Jetta20VT (Jul 4, 2007)

steveo27 said:


> I used the IDF brackets as well with the SS-5s.
> 
> Positives -
> 
> ...


 The drill hole for the rivnuts has a very tight tolerance, only a few thousands. If its drilled the slightest bit to big, the insert will not hold correctly. I always drill it so that it requires tapping the insert in with a hammer, it will grip pretty good that way. I have installed quite a few sets and have never had an issue. There are heavier duty rivnuts out there, but they require the use of a speacial tool to install them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

They were drilled to the recommended size and still didn't work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

CULVER said:


> I started with dcups, and swapped over to IDF Brackets.
> 
> I didn't have to cut anything, just heated up the beam and did a little hammering out to make a little more clearance for my SS-5's.


Define a little hammering. I am thinking about changing my rear setup but am limited on how much trimming/heating/hammering I can do where my car sits.


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

son of planrforrobert said:


> Define a little hammering. I am thinking about changing my rear setup but am limited on how much trimming/heating/hammering I can do where my car sits.


Honestly, I think with the amount adjustment IDF allows for the bottom of the bag, you won't have to do any cutting/hammering to ensure the bag wont rub. 

I had to hammer out the cup so that the bag wouldn't rub when I was running D-Cups. But all I did was take a torch, heat up the cup where the bag was close/touching, and take a regular hammer and smack it till it bent enough for safe clearance.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Just installed the IDF setup on my car and figured I'd share my experience. With SS5 bags, I had to do VERY little to get mine to fit properly. When I was initially mocking up the bag and the lower bracket, I found there was a lot more adjustment in them than what I was expecting. I was able to set up them up so that they were centered in the spring cup and had decent clearance (1/8"-1/4") on all sides. I did use a pair of vice grips to pull the cups out slightly, but I think I could have avoided this and still have been ok. I also didn't install the upper mount the way they suggested. You have 360* motion with the upper mount if you really want it, so I rotated the bag to sit the best it could and based my upper mount on that.

Very happy with the IDF setup, install was fairly quick (2ish hours), and went without issue.


Edit: I should also say that my new rear bag pressures are 55-60psi versus the 80-85 I had to run with my Firestone sleeves.


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

son of planrforrobert said:


> Just installed the IDF setup on my car and figured I'd share my experience. With SS5 bags, I had to do VERY little to get mine to fit properly. When I was initially mocking up the bag and the lower bracket, I found there was a lot more adjustment in them than what I was expecting. I was able to set up them up so that they were centered in the spring cup and had decent clearance (1/8"-1/4") on all sides. I did use a pair of vice grips to pull the cups out slightly, but I think I could have avoided this and still have been ok. I also didn't install the upper mount the way they suggested. You have 360* motion with the upper mount if you really want it, so I rotated the bag to sit the best it could and based my upper mount on that.
> 
> Very happy with the IDF setup, install was fairly quick (2ish hours), and went without issue.
> 
> ...


Hey man this is really valuable info. Thanks for this. I just had an issue with my re-5s and D cups where I ran into rubbing issues. Going to get SS5s and the IDF bracekts to get rid of the rubbing.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

CULVER said:


> I started with dcups, and swapped over to IDF Brackets.
> 
> I didn't have to cut anything, just heated up the beam and did a little hammering out to make a little more clearance for my SS-5's.
> 
> I'm way happier with the IDF brackets compared to the dcups. they allow you to go lower, and come with everything needed to attach the top of the back to the car, so you dont run the risk of the bag slipping out of place, and you dont have to cut off the nipple to thread the top of the dcup in place.


I know your post is old, but still figured I would comment on this. The dcups would of never came out. They are a "floating" cup design. Before Suicidedoors made bolt in cups for the s10's, they were all floating and clicked when airring up. Normal and proved to be a-okay for 5+ years before SD made theirs.

As for the IDF cups allowing you to go lower. All you have to do is cut the cup down. This is something you want to mock up, jack up, not low enough? trim some more. Laid out but like to ride on the stiff side so you dont wreck side walls while driving? trim some more so that bag isnt fully compressed when laid out and therefore has dead space to fill before lifting the car.. this allows more pressure to get to ride height = stiffer ride.


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

99.5blacka4 said:


> I know your post is old, but still figured I would comment on this. The dcups would of never came out. They are a "floating" cup design. Before Suicidedoors made bolt in cups for the s10's, they were all floating and clicked when airring up. Normal and proved to be a-okay for 5+ years before SD made theirs.


Regardless of the *idea* that they would never come out, I wasn't comfortable with having a very important piece of my suspension, not permanently fastened to the car, especially with the amount of aggressive driving I do. 

Still have my IDF plates in, and still love them :thumbup:


----------

